# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Lysmata seticaudata

## Julio Macieira

Lysmata seticaudata

*Inglês* :           Monaco shrimp
*
Françês* :       Bouc / Crevette monégasque
*
Português* :    Camarão limpador do Mónaco

*Castelhano* :  Camarón monegasco

*Italiano* :         Gamberetto rosso



*Espécie similar* - Lysmata wurdemanni (Gibbes, 1850)

*Distribuição* - Mar Mediterrâneo e áreas costeiras do Atlântico Nordeste, preferindo os fundos rochosos e grutas  até 60m de profundidade.

*Descrição*  Cor alaranjada ou avermelhada com linhas prateadas no abdómen. Atinge 6 a 7 cm de comprimento.

*Comportamento*  Embora no seu ambiente natural só seja visto a alimentar-se durante a noite, no aquário é frequente vê-lo entretido a limpar o ambiente à sua volta bem como alguns peixes, voltando a esconder-se sempre que se sinta importunado.  Esta espécie demonstra uma grande apetência pela anémona Aiptasia eliminando-a  do aquário. São "reef-safe", compatíveis com outros invertebrados e corais.

*Temperatura*  A temperatura ideal é de 25ºC a 28ºC. As espécies cultivadas toleram temperaturas superiores devendo ser graduais as variações de temperatura (1ºC a 2ºC por hora).

*Alimentação*  As espécies de cultivo podem ser alimentadas a comida fresca, congelada ou ração.

*Observações*   Os camarões Lysmata seticaudata reproduzidos em cativeiro são  muito resistentes, pouco agressivos e ideais para viverem num aquário. Gostam de viver em grupo. Necessitam de um local escuro e resguardado como refúgio durante a muda. Hermafrodita.

*Quantidade recomendada*  : 1 a 2 camarões do mónaco por cada 100 l. Se a quantidade de aiptasias for significativa, utilizar 3 a 5 camarões do mónaco por cada 100 l.

    *

      Reino     Animalia

      Filo        Arthropoda   Subfilo       Branchiata (=Diantennata)

      Classe   Crustacea     Subclasse  Malacostraca

      Ordem   Decapoda    Subordem  Natantia

      Familia  Hippolytidae

      Género  Lysmata  Risso, 1816

      Espécie seticaudata (Risso, 1816)

**************************************************  **************
*REEFFORUM* recomenda a leitura do artigo:

Capacidade do camarão Lysmata seticaudata (Camarão Mónaco) (Decapoda: Hippolytidae) de controlar a anémona de vidro praga, Aiptasia pallida (Actiniaria: Aiptasidae)

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Tenho um destes ha uns tempos... Tenho a dizer que é um camarão muito timido mesmo, saindo mais durante a noite, durante o dia é raro vê-lo e só mesmo numa gruta com sorte. É muito tímido mesmo.

Come mesmo as aiptasias

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Fernando Lourenço

É reef-safe?

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Como se distingue do Lysmata wurdemanni.
Segundo julgo saber o wurdemanni não é eficaz contra as Aiptasias...

Obrigado,

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

gostaria de corrigir o seguinte:




> A temperatura ideal é de 25ºC a 28ºC


Estes camarões habitam a costa portuguesa e como tal, a temperatura deverá iniciar em 17ºC.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Peppermint Shrimp Eating Aiptasia by ReefScavengers.Com

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Há quantos meses estes bichinhos já não comiam...quem foi o somítico que os fez passar fome...coitados estavam cheios de "fominha"... :yb665:  :SbSourire: ...agora a sério, uma excelente evidencia do que podem fazer se para aí estiverem virados. Tenho 8 (ou tinha) e nunca os vi nas Aiptasia que agora não tenho porque as poucas que tinha, "tratei-as" com solução de Kalkwasser, mas mesmo assim e este excelente vídeo evidencia-o, são uma das possibilidades para eliminar as Aiptasia. :Palmas: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simões

Mas esse video não corresponde à especie em causa, pelo menos os camarões apresentados no video, não me parecem ser os seticaudatas.

Eu tive seticaudatas que comiam corais, nomeadamente xenias, não podiam entrar um frag que não durava muito tempo. 

Aqui bem perto da minha casa apanhamo-los apenas com um camaroeiro de noite...  :Smile: 


Poderia ainda ser actualizado o link, ou todos os links da lusoreef, pois esta deixou de ter site...

----------


## LUSOREEF

Bom dia,

Relativamente ao site da Lusoreef este esteve fora durante uns tempos e estará de novo online dentro de um mês já actualizado com a presença da TMC Iberia no mercado e com o percurso de novas espécies que se tem vindo a desenvolver nas nossas instalações.

Devido a problemas no servidor principal montámos um site temporário em www.lusoreef.eu e brevemente actualizaremos todos os domínios dos nossos sites continuando a manter a comunidade do reefforum actualizada.

 Relativamente aos camarões designados "peppermint shrimp" todos eles são conhecidos por comer aiptasias e por vezes outros pólipos. Mudando o padrão que consoante a geografia está mais adaptado a este ou aquele local e as cores que camuflam o espécime, são bons para a remoção de pequenas aiptasias e constante consumo de detritos.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

Lusoreef lda

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, esta espécie será facilmente encontrada na costa norte? Para os capturar só de noite certo?

----------

